
Re-base: A Relay inspired library for building React.js and Firebase applications - tm33
https://github.com/tylermcginnis/re-base
======
yonibot
What is the appeal of Firebase? Is it only useful for people who either don't
know how to write RESTful backends or want to write one very quickly?

~~~
teen
I wouldn't recommend it at all. I built an app on it and it was an endless
source of downtime and bugs. For example, the ref.onDisconnect() api call will
not always fire, leaving fragmented data in your db. Long story. Don't use
firebase for anything that will be used in production

~~~
tm33
I know I'm a little biased since I wrote the library, but we use Firebase in
production and it works just fine for us. Auth, real time, scalability, and
security out of the box is why I love Firebase. Not saying any other option is
bad, I've just had plenty of success with Firebase.

~~~
TheMissingPiece
Plus their team is awesome ^_^ It's always a pleasure working with them and
their community!

------
TheAceOfHearts
I really wish this included examples of how to test your code, either in the
form of "recipes" or in the examples.

If I'm building something that I plan on maintaining for a medium to long
amount of time, I'll want tests to give me some peace of mind. Especially when
I go work on other stuff, and I come back a few months later to find myself
stressed out because I don't know if things will break.

------
jstoiko
If you don't want to rely on a 3rd party service for your backend, there are
tons of OS options.

This one reads json-schemas and spits out a backend API. The same schemas can
be used on the client for extra convenience.

[http://ramses.tech](http://ramses.tech) (shameless plug from a co-author)

~~~
tm33
Plug away. It looks rad. I'll check it out.

------
it_learnses
sorry I don't really understand what your frustration was when trying to use
Firebase from within React. Can you give a detailed example?

~~~
tm33
There wasn't a frustration with Firebase and React. It was a frustration with
Firebase and vanilla flux. Firebase is essentially a store. So using vanilla
flux you end up just trying to keep your store in sync with Firebase.

